# lilac wood........



## bob1961 (Jun 7, 2010)

i was looking through the wiki the other day and seen the woods wiki with lilac wood being used....what does it do to the taste of what your smoking and what meats has it worked best for you guys so far....my neigbor has a lilac tree/bush that had a few branches break off of it, so i was thinking hmmmm???................bob

....


----------



## cheezeerider (Jun 7, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing. I have about lilacs and I just trimmed them. I would love to know if anyone hase used it and on what and how it was.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jun 7, 2010)

I use Lilac with anything I would use Apple or Pecan on, Chicken and Pork mostly. It smells and tastes much like apple. Make sure you season it, I usually wait a year before I use it in my smoker. The cool think about lilac, when you split it, it has a neat purple wood in the center.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 7, 2010)

It be a real light smoke.  I use it mostly on fish, learned that from a old black feller what lived next door ta a job I was on.  All he ever used on fish.  (An that was all he was a tellin too!)
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






If ya like a lighter smoke, try it, hey all smoked meats be good, ya never know till ya see on different things what yer gonna like.


----------



## cheezeerider (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks, I have some branches I cut a few weeks ago. I guess I'll keep em around.


----------



## rmiller415 (Jul 13, 2013)

I know this is a 3 year old post, but I figured I'd share my insight on cooking with lilac wood.  I have never smoked with lilac before reading about it today (more of a berry and citrus tree man myself), but, I pulled a seasoned branch off this lilac bush and gave it a shot.  The flavor was very similar to cherry wood, I cooked turkey wings and a portion of deboned breast with it and the results were great.  I added the chips, which were slightly wet from the rains, but otherwise fairly well seasoned, when the coals on my weber reached cooking temperature, then added the meat pieces and covered the grill.  The only issue I had with it is the skin on the dark meat took the floral flavor very well, which made it taste like i was eating fried flowers, but otherwise the meat itself was good.  As per usual, the white meat took the smoke better than the dark meat, but over all it was good.  Adding to the fact that I butchered the bird and used the gizzards and bones to make turkey gravy, the meal as a whole was good.  Long story short, cooking turkey with lilac wood works, but I personally would still prefer a citrus or berry tree over the lilac for birds,  however, the flavor would have been perfect for lake or stream fish, I don't think most ocean fish would take the flavor too well, but I've never myself smoked deep water fish and am basing that simply off of my own personal preference.  So yeah, lilac is good, but it's better for fish than it is for poultry and game birds.  I'm going to give it a shot with some pork and maybe some fish if I can get a good deal on it or have the chance to head out to the mountains this summer to do some fishing.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 14, 2013)

rmiller415 said:


> I know this is a 3 year old post, but I figured I'd share my insight on cooking with lilac wood.  I have never smoked with lilac before reading about it today (more of a berry and citrus tree man myself), but, I pulled a seasoned branch off this lilac bush and gave it a shot.  The flavor was very similar to cherry wood, I cooked turkey wings and a portion of deboned breast with it and the results were great.  I added the chips, which were slightly wet from the rains, but otherwise fairly well seasoned, when the coals on my weber reached cooking temperature, then added the meat pieces and covered the grill.  The only issue I had with it is the skin on the dark meat took the floral flavor very well, which made it taste like i was eating fried flowers, but otherwise the meat itself was good.  As per usual, the white meat took the smoke better than the dark meat, but over all it was good.  Adding to the fact that I butchered the bird and used the gizzards and bones to make turkey gravy, the meal as a whole was good.  Long story short, cooking turkey with lilac wood works, but I personally would still prefer a citrus or berry tree over the lilac for birds,  however, the flavor would have been perfect for lake or stream fish, I don't think most ocean fish would take the flavor too well, but I've never myself smoked deep water fish and am basing that simply off of my own personal preference.  So yeah, lilac is good, but it's better for fish than it is for poultry and game birds.  I'm going to give it a shot with some pork and maybe some fish if I can get a good deal on it or have the chance to head out to the mountains this summer to do some fishing.


rmiller evening and welcome to the forum......

Please take a moment and stop into " [color= rgb(146, 144, 139)]/[/color]*[color= rgb(128, 0, 0)]Roll Call[/color]*[color= rgb(146, 144, 139)]/[/color]   " and introduce yourself and get a proper welcome from our members.... Also, if you would note your location in your profile, it will help in the future when answering questions about smokin'...   elevation, humidity etc....    

We're glad you stopped in and joined our group...    Enjoy the long smokey ride....     Dave


----------

